# Name help



## Kbar-horse2121 (24 July 2018)

Looking names for passport/showing that would include "Clinton" he's a Black Irish Cob .. Thanks


----------



## Shay (24 July 2018)

You have to use the passport name I'm afraid.  Although some types of passports can be changed relatively cheaply.  What type of passport does he have?


----------



## Kbar-horse2121 (24 July 2018)

His name is Clinton, I don't want to change his name just add something for us maybe going out in future at shows, its not definate just thinking about it, I've already enquired about it you can do it with a small fee


----------



## Shay (24 July 2018)

You can change some passports.  You need to remember to change the NED as well now we finally have one!  At the moment I think the PIO do that for you for a small additional fee.


----------

